# 41 Tanks



## rigid76 (Jan 23, 2015)

I knew the answer to this question at one time, anyway how is the 41 tank different than the others say a 40. At least I remember their different.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 23, 2015)

rigid76 said:


> I knew the answer to this question at one time, anyway how is the 41 tank different than the others say a 40. At least I remember their different.



Are you talking canti tanks?


----------



## rigid76 (Jan 23, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Are you talking canti tanks?




Straight Bar


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 23, 2015)

Smooth vs Stamped?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 23, 2015)

40 and 41 are the same... both have tapped brackets big button hole... dual bottom flange and forward flanges...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 23, 2015)

40 41 and sometimes found early 46. Smooth side tanks are BF Goodrich bikes or so I've seen. ... I don't know if that was just a 40 bfg thing or not... but the tank pictured above is 40 and 41


----------



## Spence36 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a 40 blue thunderbird Schwinn with smooth tank peaked fenders and Ace badge and Ace decal on down tube . Not a bfg also a buddy of mine has a late 39, Early 40 ranger motorbike with a smooth tank also . Ya don't see the smooth tanks that often .. 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Since we're on the subject how about the difference between a '41 canti (not the Super) and post war canti tanks? V/r Shawn


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 15, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Since we're on the subject how about the difference between a '41 canti (not the Super) and post war canti tanks? V/r Shawn




We need confirmation from Bob U. on this. If we are leaving out the super, I think the only difference is the threaded mounting holes on the 41 verses the clips that were used on the post war and the larger hole where the horn button comes through the tank, although I have had several 46 B6's with the large holes.

For the non Schwinn guys reading this, the super had no horn button but did have a light switch at the top of the tank for the lights. It sported a 6 volt battery cage like the hanging tanks.

I have always heard about a non embossed tank but don't know if that was a canti tank.

My 3 cents.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks Kim. Obi told me the same thing. V/r Shawn


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 15, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Since we're on the subject how about the difference between a '41 canti (not the Super) and post war canti tanks? V/r Shawn




41 Canti was "half" embossed.  Top half was smooth with a painted design as below.  Thanks for the explanation on the "super". I didn't know that.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 15, 2015)

I think that half embossed may only be the Streamliner. All of the '41 Autocycles I've seen have the full embossed tanks? V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 15, 2015)

Ozark Flyer said:


> 41 Canti was "half" embossed.  Top half was smooth with a painted design as below.  Thanks for the explanation on the "super". I didn't know that.



Maybe on the streamliner that is true.... here is the normal 41 tank. Notice upper embossing


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 15, 2015)

You must be correct.  I had not seen it until the Streamliner.  I would not have imagined it was only on that model.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 15, 2015)

I guess that makes 3 tanks for 41 canti's 
Here is a picture of my super.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 16, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I think that half embossed may only be the Streamliner. All of the '41 Autocycles I've seen have the full embossed tanks? V/r Shawn




I used to think 1/2 embossed 41' tanks were always Goodrich tanks.  Until about 15 years ago at memory lanes there was an NOS marroon and cream Schwinn decaled 1/2 embossed prewar tank in one of the display cases, not restored, NOS legit.
But suffice to say, most were BFG on the 1/2 embossers


----------

